# chamfer bit



## marlas2 (May 3, 2010)

I am quite new to woodworking. I want to make a 45-degree chamfer on 3/4 stock. Which router bit?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

you need a chamfer bit. The most common is 45 degree, other angles are also available. You can also buy them as plunge bits (no bearing). Most have a bearing. Any store that sells router bits will probably have a 45 with bearing in stock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The bearing on most "chamfer" bits is just to zero the bit out to the fence, the bearing needs a place to ride and if you are putting on a true 45 deg.profile you have no edge for the bearing to run on the normal...but I will say the one you will find most of the time will have a bearing on it.

MLCS Chamfer Router Bits
=======


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome Marlas , looks like you got the right answer ........


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Marlas

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums marlas.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The bearing on most "chamfer" bits is just to zero the bit out to the fence, the bearing needs a place to ride and if you are putting on a true 45 deg.profile you have no edge for the bearing to run on the normal...but I will say the one you will find most of the time will have a bearing on it.
> 
> ...


You are describing a mitre Bob. Mitres and chamfers are two different things although the same bit will do both if the cutter is tall enough.


----------

